# X.Rainbow.x is getting married on St Patrick's day



## x_Rainbow_x

Wow hey ladies.... So we provisionally booked our wedding for March next year. Iv been married before but I suffer with anxiety so I keep panicking about everything. 
We've got everything in order so we no what we want, and where to get it. I'm so excited but extremely nervous. I didn't feel like this first time. :haha:
We're trying to get as many bargains as poss, so if you have any tips, please share. 

So yes hello :) I will no doubt update with the good, the bad and the downright bizarre


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ooooo I'm so excited. We're booking the photographer tomorrow. He's one of if not the best in the area so I'm so excited. 
Trying to find what to do on my hen night. It's tricky because what I want to do isn't cheap.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations!! and happy planning. x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thankyou :)

We met the photographer last night. Iv met him before. He showed us all his work, he is just amazing. So excited to have him as our photographer. 

Going dress shopping today. Working with a small budget, but a lovely new boutique has just opened down the road, so going to try a few of hers on. So majorly excited. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

x_Rainbow_x said:


> Thankyou :)
> 
> We met the photographer last night. Iv met him before. He showed us all his work, he is just amazing. So excited to have him as our photographer.
> 
> Going dress shopping today. Working with a small budget, but a lovely new boutique has just opened down the road, so going to try a few of hers on. So majorly excited. &#65533;&#65533;

How did dress shopping go? X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Went really really well, I went in with a image in my mind, but nothing I chose looked quite right, then I asked to try the beautiful princess dress on in her window, it was everything I thought I didn't want, but it looked amazing on. Even tho I'm still over a stone heavier than I want to be I felt a million pounds in it. 
So going back next week for another try to be sure, but will be putting a deposit on it as shockingly it's only slightly outta budget &#55357;&#56832; x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It sounds amazing :) when I went dress shopping I chose a dress I never expected. It's weird isn't it x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Been a hectic few months. 
So after finding my dress, I went to try it on again to find another had turned up, the one I had been looking for, it was something else. I tried it on expecting no it to be even better. Thankfully it wasn't, it lacked something so stuck to my original. Got most things ordered now, and all the little bits being delivered one by one. 

Getting very excited now.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I totally forgot I started this lol. 

Planning is going well, just waiting on rsvp back from people. Will start hunting them down next week. 
Dress is due to be delivered to the shop in a few weeks, I have all my accessories. Just waiting on the do to get back to us.
Really excited now. Keep seeing beautiful pics from the venue and hoping it'll be a beautiful spring day when we get married so we can do it outside. 

All so exciting &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## smileyfaces

:hi: stalking!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So we're having a problem with the dj. We was recommended him and his communication skills aren't great so he's causing a tad of stress ATM. 
We're in talks about honeymoon ATM as well. Looking at going to America &#55357;&#56832; It'l be a dream come true. 

Going to book my flowers next week. Sooooo excited. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

We've got our pre wedding photo shoot today. I'm ever so nervous. Didn't no what to wear as want smart casual, I don't mind my photo being taken I just hate how I look so I'm scared I won't like them. He's one of the best photographers in the area so I trust him, I'm just very self conscious


----------



## Charlotteee

Hope it went ok, do you have any photos??!! xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It went well. We had lots of fun and the weather was perfect. Most the pics are n my FB tho. 

Got the call to say my dress has arrived in the shop. Soooooo excited. Going weds to check its right and fits ok. Soooooo excited &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey

Been a while since I updated. 
Everything is on track yay &#55357;&#56832; Dress came, unfortunately it was a little tight so now Im on a diet. She can take it out a little but I'm determind she won't need to. 
Dj is sorted, just put in my final numbers and menu choices. 
It's so exciting. Only 3 months left and wel finally be getting married. Only took 4 years of being engaged lol. 
Everything is falling into place now. Just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So glad everything is falling into place. The next 12 weeks will fly by x


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds like you are right on track! Hope the diet is going okay :) xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Diet was going great. Then Christmas happened so now I'm gonna have to go on a crash diet or il never fit in my dress. Massive panic. 
Everything seems to be going to plan ATM. Both hen n stag nights are booked and sorted. Panic is starting to move in now tho. 10 weeks to get everything done n ready. Doesn't help I suffer with awful anxiety


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Rings brought today. We was working on a budget, but the ring I went to view I hated on. Infact all the bands I tried I hated, so my OH got a cheaper ring so I could have a beautiful ring. It's non traditional but then again my engagement rings an eternity ring so we've worked backwards lol. 

Everything is finalised now &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Had my hair trial today. Wow I'm in love &#55357;&#56832; Couldn't have gone better yay &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo can we see?! xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I didn't get a pic. It's a modern take on 1940s curls &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Charlotteee

Ooooooo lovely!! xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I'm starting to be glad the wedding is nearly here. Stress after stress ATM. 

We've just payed off our venue only a few more people to pay and we're done. It's my hen next weekend and il be glad for time out with the girls. 

Got a few stresses with other people ATM which is driving me mad. 

8 weeks to go &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Got my hen night this weekend. Really excited &#55357;&#56832; Tried on my outfit earlier &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; omg I look a right state haha gonna be so fun. &#55357;&#56832; Everything is coming round so quickly. I made final decision on my flowers yesterday and have my alterations fitting next week. Eeeekkk &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just had my dress alteration. Really lucky as only 1 small part needs alternating that's it. Everything else fitted perfectly. Picked my veil and had my garter custom made. So excited &#55357;&#56836; 6 weeks left &#55357;&#56432;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56432;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56432;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

5 weeks left, getting so excited now &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## smileyfaces

Will be here before you know it!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

smileyfaces said:


> Will be here before you know it!!

Oh I no :happydance: I'm so excited. Got my last dress fitting on Wednesday then just got to wait for the day. 
I'm so excited. Ppl think we're nut getting married on paddys day :haha: oh well. We have good reasons 

X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

We booked our final viewing with the venue to tie up loose ends and get a last feel for the place. I'm so excited. It's such a beautiful place.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Dress fits perfectly now, so happy with it. Been to town to buy my lace for my cake today and ended up buying loads of Irish novelty stuff for the evening reception lol. 
1 month today. So blooming excited.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Starting to feel lonely in here lol. Knew I should have kept my old user name lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Yay for the dress fitting hun!!
Are you making your own cake?? 

Not long to go!!

xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Charlotteee said:


> Yay for the dress fitting hun!!
> Are you making your own cake??
> 
> Not long to go!!
> 
> xxx

No a friend is doing it for us, but it's caused a few problems as the bits I needed for it have turned out to be trickier to get than planned. We've got a beautiful cake stand tho, it looks like tea party kind of stand, and we're having afternoon tea for our wedding brakfast so fits in perfectly. :happydance:

I did have a cake topper made but it's bigger than expected so we retired it before it could be used :dohh: but were framing it to have next to the cake.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RBxhxiJtS4c/UevfSWhr_jI/AAAAAAAAFG8/FLQ7fd8JovE/s1600/DSC_0007.jpg

It'l hopefully look like that but in separate teirs with all layers lace with beading round the bottom. My lace is different as I couldn't find any 
I keep that in peach.


----------



## smileyfaces

That cake is lush!! We ended up with loads of cake left over!

Glad your dress fits well. So close now!

Aww don't like to hear you feel your wedding journal is lonely :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I can't see the picture cos works PC is crap, will look on my phone later xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I no it's getting so close. Seems my wedding planner has disappeared tho. Not heard from her in over 2 months so getting a little anxious. 
Just getting really excited. We're going up next weekend to finalise everything with the venue and so I can get used to driving there by myself as I flap a lot lol. 

X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just been to view my bouquet. I really reserved my expectations, as I tend to have high expectations only for it not to be quite what I hoped, but omg it's stunning. She's done an AMAZING job. She's done a mini version for my daughter, and the buttonholes are gorgeous. I,m so happy.


----------



## smileyfaces

Are you having artificial flowers?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yes Iv got silk flowers :D


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww how lovely, we are having foam flowers xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I looked at foam but I struggled to find the colour I wanted, as peach has a wider spectrum than I thought lol. So went to the florist round the corner and she did them for me. Was surprised as the cost as with my first wedding it was over double, and personally these ones are better than my last. 

Iv managed to get hold of my wedding planner, was a little worried but hopefully everything will be fine now. 
Payed the dj off last night, literally last few things to do now. 

So excited. It's been a very long road to get here. I'm a very lucky lady. 

X


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting! Once I had paid everything off it all suddenly became very real!

Glad you got hold of your wedding planner x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

smileyfaces said:


> Exciting! Once I had paid everything off it all suddenly became very real!
> 
> Glad you got hold of your wedding planner x

How you finding married life? I see youv had great news. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Married life is fine! No different really :haha:

Yes we have had some very SURPRISING news lol. Defo wasn't planned but hey ho these things happen for a reason!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Exactly, and lovely timing as well :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So we visited the venue on sat, and gave me a chance to drive up there and learn the route. We was hoping for a miserable day weather wise, so we could see it at its worse, if you get what I mean. Even at its most miserable, it's stunning. Couldn't ask for a better place if I tried. 
We've now changed our mind on a wedding cake and are getting it professionally made, so that's a weight off. 

Everything is done now. Just counting down the days. I'm so excited I wish it would hurry up


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw that's brilliant. Every time we visited our venue we left feeling like wow we love this place! Its such a good sign!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It's the type of place I could only dream of having my wedding. I feel so lucky. 
Had wedding planner round earlier just checking everything and confirming her part for the day &#55357;&#56832;
She's found some beautiful chair ties for us to borrow. I'm so excited


----------



## smileyfaces

Getting so close now! Bet you are really excited!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Can't blooming wait. Wish it would hurry up lol. 
Iv just got a few very small things to get and I'm done. Only got 1 person stressing me out ATM, but just putting up until the wedding is over lol. 

Had cake lady round on Wednesday to sample her cakes..... Yummy yummy yummy :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

One week left. This time next week wel be setting up ekkkk :)


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

This time next week il be waking up married :happydance:

I really will be glad when it's all over, it's been so stressful recently. Starting to get very very nervous tho, no idea why. Think it's because it's a dream wedding so want it to be perfect. 

6 days :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

:dance: it is all very stressful towards the end making sure everything is coming together but it will be worth it xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It's wedding week :happydance:

Got eyebrows being done today. Dress picked up tomorrow and nails on Wednesday.... Ekkkk I'm so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw it will fly by honestly! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy wedding day!!!! Hope you have the best day!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Happy wedding day xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Happy Wedding day!!!! Have a fantastic day xxxx


----------



## Geebug x

How have I just found this - too late!! :haha:

What was your budget if you don't mind me asking?

Your day looks perfect xx


----------



## hopeandpray

I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## smileyfaces

Can't wait to see pictures :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Honey I'm hooooome lol :cloud9:

What a day. Wow. It was utter perfection. Everything went exactly as planned and flowed perfectly, and the weather was out of this world. Not a cloud in the sky. Perfect blue sky. I got my outdoors ceremony. It was amazing. I'm just so sad it was over that quickly. :cry::cry:

I have some pics on my Facebook :flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just booked our honeymoon. Will be glad to get away. Been quite stressful since, not what we needed. Going on coastal hiking adventure tho. Not everyone's cup of tea but we're excited.

Can't believe it's been a week already. It's flown by. I wish I could go back and do it all over again

X


----------



## smileyfaces

It goes so quickly doesn't it! So glad you got the day of your dreams!

I would love to see your pics if I can have a link?!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

smileyfaces said:


> It goes so quickly doesn't it! So glad you got the day of your dreams!
> 
> I would love to see your pics if I can have a link?!

I pm'd you the link x


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a look OMG your venue is absolutely gorgeous! You are so lucky to have got married there with glorious weather. Your pics are amazing. You looked stunning, honestly! Really beautiful! I feel like I know your face from somewhere but obviously that's not possible lol.

Hope you had the day of your dreams. It looks like you had a wonderful day xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

We got really lucky. We expected weather to be awful but it tuned out to be amazing. It really was the perfect day.


----------

